# Wer spielt hier alles Anno 2070



## Niza (16. Oktober 2012)

Tachjen Leute,
Ich wollte mal Fragen wer hier alles noch Anno 2070 spielt.

*Bei der Antwort:*
*"Ich hatte es gespielt spiele es aber nicht mehr "
wäre ganz interressant zu wissen warum ihr es nicht mehr spielt.
* 
Ich spiele es momentan also noch.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2012)

_[x] Ich spiele es garnicht und hatte es auch noch nie gespielt

_da icherst anno 1404 geholt hatte (also vllt nen halbes/viertel jahr vorm release von 2070) hatte mir das noch vollauf gereicht. das szenario mit der zukunft fand ich an sich ansprechend, aber einerseits hörte man vermehrt (mein erstes zusammentreffen war mit diesem letzten siedler ding da - boykott ^^) von diesem drm gekröse und andrerseits wars für mich nur ne gefühlt etwas aufwändigere mod. also die grafik scheint ziemlich das gleiche zu sein und auch vom gameplay her hat sich (so wie ich das empfinde) jetz nich allzuviel getan. die tiefsee is spannend joa, aber das is ja auch nur nen addon un nichma das hauptspiel. also im großen und ganzen fühlte ich mich dabei an - joa, ne mod eben erinnert, die die modelle für die gebäude etwas ändert un feddich ><

sicher, das is vereinfacht dargestellt, aber 50 ocken war mir das dennoch nich wert. wenn mal eines tages vllt der drm mist rausgepatcht wird un man nich 10 accs für ein spiel brauch sowie diesen dauer online bullshit bei nem (für mich hauptsächlich) sp-game entfernt hat, dann könnt ich mir son billig bundle kauf schon noch vorstellen. aber so wies jetz is, leider nich. und als anno fan der ersten stunde grämt einen das doch so nen bissl, das die serie nu unterbrochen is ^^ aber hey, prinzipien sind prinzipien.


----------



## Supeq (16. Oktober 2012)

[x] Sonstiges: Werds mir demnächst kaufen wenn ich es mit dem Addon zusammen für nen guten Kurs bekomme^^


----------



## blubberlutz (16. Oktober 2012)

Mir fehlt das Anno-Feeling und die Zeit, mich mit den Neuerungen wirklich auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (17. Oktober 2012)

[x]_ Ich hatte es gespielt, spiele es aber nicht mehr

_mir sagen die vielen neuerungen & das zukunfts-szenario einfach nicht so zu.
es kommt bei mir nicht so das anno-feeling auf.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Oktober 2012)

_[X] Ich hatte es gespielt spiele es aber nicht mehr

_Wegen dem Kopierschutz und dem Onlinezwang. 
Hat mit Anno nicht mehr wirklich viel gemein.


----------



## Morote (7. März 2013)

Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> [x] Ich hatte es gespielt, spiele es aber nicht mehr
> 
> mir sagen die vielen neuerungen & das zukunfts-szenario einfach nicht so zu.
> es kommt bei mir nicht so das anno-feeling auf.



Bei mir genau das gleiche...


----------



## M_DC (7. März 2013)

Wo es rauskam gekauft. macht spaß aber nicht auf Dauer. Spiele also ab und an 
Gruß


----------



## Hideout (7. März 2013)

Spiele es zur Zeit, wenn auch nur ab und zu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2013)

[x] _Ich spiele es garnicht und hatte es auch noch nie gespielt_ 

Ich habe zwar ansonsten jeden Teil der Serie aber dieser ist mir zu abgedreht von der Zeit. Auch mag ich die Restriktionen nicht, daher wird es wohl niemals auf den Rechner landen.
Mir wäre ja als Szenario die industrielle Revolution oder ähnlich lieber gewesen, aber anscheinend ist ja überall Mode abgedrehtes Space - Age einzuführen.


----------



## debalz (7. März 2013)

[x]_ Ich hatte es gespielt, spiele es aber nicht mehr

_Ist halt ein gigantischer Zeitfresser, außerdem wirds mir ab einer gewissen Stufe zu kompliziert - und wenn dann noch ein Tornado meine Stadt heimsucht habe ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## AmdNator (7. März 2013)

Hi,

[x] Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)

keine zeit Aktuell... Immer mal wieder...


Gruß


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. März 2013)

Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> [x] Ich hatte es gespielt, spiele es aber nicht mehr
> 
> mir sagen die vielen neuerungen & das zukunfts-szenario einfach nicht so zu.
> es kommt bei mir nicht so das anno-feeling auf.



Find ich auch.
Außerdem ist es VIEL zu leicht. 
Hab nach 1h schon +1.000 Bilanz, das kann doch nicht sein.
1404 FTW!
Nach dem Release hab ich es aber 50h gesuchtet, dann noch ein wenig MP, und dann mit ein paar Kumpels festgestellt, dass es Mist ist.


----------



## Troollin (10. März 2013)

[x] Ich hatte es gespielt spiele es aber nicht mehr



1000Foxi schrieb:


> [...] Außerdem ist es VIEL zu leicht. Hab nach 1h schon +1.000 Bilanz, [...]



Dem kann ich leider nur zustimmen.  Ich habe mit Anno 1602 angefangen und war sofort großer Fan. Die folgenden Teile besaß ich auch alle. Daher war eigentlich auch klar, dass ich es mir holen werde. Bisschen auf den Preisfall gewartet und zugeschlagen. Im Nachhinein hätte ich es sein lassen sollen.
Das Szenario weckt einfach nicht mehr das Feeling. Zu komplex finde ich es bei weitem nicht. Es ist schlichtweg einfach viel zu leicht. Selbst wenn man mit minimalstem Kapital beginnt und Rohstoffvorkommen etc. auf minimal setzt. Ich erinnere mich noch an 1602, da hat man noch Haus halten müssen (Zumindest zu Beginn). Hier bekommt man das Geld hinterhergeworfen. D.h. man kauft sich einfach alles zusammen, was einem fehlt. 
Außerdem finde ich es schade, dass der Verkauf von Gütern lediglich zu vorgeschriebenen Preisen möglich ist. Eine vollkommen manuelle Preisgestaltung, wie in 1602, fand ich persönlich immer besser.
Dabei werde ich die Begründung mal belassen - könnte aber noch fortfahren mit Einheiten-, Gegnergestaltung etc.

MfG Troollin


----------



## Reiko82 (8. April 2013)

Ich spiele es immer wieder mal zwischendurch zum entspannen. Dafür hatte ich es mir auch mal gekauft. Einfach zurücklehnen und chillig das Game zocken.


----------



## Aerna (16. April 2013)

Ich schließe mich Reiko an. Gut finde ich die Aufgaben zwischendurch und die Technologien, die es zu erforschen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

Testet doch mal Anno 2070 mit Mod.
Bringt deutlich mehr Spaß.
ANNO 2170 - A.R.R.C. :: MOD :: ANNO 2070 - DIE TIEFSEE


----------



## GoldenMic (17. April 2013)

Ich spiele es ab und an, aber eher Just4Fun.
Hab die Kampagne kaum angefangen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Testet doch mal Anno 2070 mit Mod.
> Bringt deutlich mehr Spaß.
> ANNO 2170 - A.R.R.C. :: MOD :: ANNO 2070 - DIE TIEFSEE



Sehe ich mir glaube ich mal an...


----------



## Shona (18. April 2013)

[X] Ich hatte es gespielt spiele es aber nicht mehr

Grund 1:
Habe es zum Release gekauft, die Kampagne gepspielt bzw. versucht zu spielen aber weil es einen tollen Bug gab und man in der aller letzten Mission nicht die Zeitvorspulen durfte (was ich erst hinterher rausfand), weil sonst dein Gegner nicht stirbt hatte ich keinen bock mehr. Das hat mich ca. 4-5 Stunden gekostet den soweit zu bekommen und dann war alles für den Hintern...

Grund 2:
Es ist das schlechteste Anno das ich je gespielt habe und ich habe alle gespielt und bis dato war 1503 das schlechteste. Wobei das im gegensatz zu 2070 noch sehr gut ist.
Ich bin glaube ich da nicht alleine und gerade meine Freunde mit denen ich viele Stunden 1404 gespielt haben sind alle enttäucht von dem Spiel....Somit spielen wir weiterhin 1404 und haben dann 8+ Stunden unseren Spass 

Grund 3:
Wurde schon gesagt


			
				Pvt. Krabby schrieb:
			
		

> mir sagen die vielen neuerungen & das zukunfts-szenario einfach nicht so zu.
> es kommt bei mir nicht so das anno-feeling auf.


----------



## longtom (18. April 2013)

_[x] Ich spiele es garnicht und hatte es auch noch nie gespielt

Wie schon so oft erwähnt _sagen mir die vielen neuerungen & das zukunfts-szenario einfach nicht so zu.


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

mein bruder hat es sich gekauft - ich hab es lediglich mal angespielt. hat mich aber nicht von den socken gehauen (bin eher der fps-typ  )


----------



## costa (26. April 2013)

Ich mach ne Pause im Moment, aber vielleicht starte ich Anno bald wieder.
Gab es irgendwelche größeren Patches in der letzten Zeit?

MfG


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2013)

Nein und es kommen auch keine Patches mehr.
Die Königsedition ist ja schon auf den Markt. Üblicherweise kommt danach nichts mehr.
Die Bugs die jetzt noch drin sind werden für immer bleiben.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe bisher schon jedes Anno gespielt. Nachdem jetzt die Königsedition erschienen ist und die Konkurenz mit Sim City einen Mist erschaffen hat, hab ich mir auch endlich Anno 2070 zugelegt.

Ich finde es bisher nicht besser als Anno 1404, aber eigentlich auch nicht schlechter. Es ist eben nur ein stark abgeändertes Anno 1404, das aber durch Ökobilanz- und Energie auch einiges an neuen Features hat. Etwas zu leicht ist es auf jeden Fall, aber das war der Vorgänger auch.


----------



## Teddybaer123 (17. Oktober 2013)

Spiele es auch noch  Habe bis jetzt jedes Anno gespielt und werde diese Tradition weiterhin verfolgen. ^^

Nur schade, dass sich niemand mehr findet zum Online zocken.


----------



## Bert2007 (1. November 2013)

Ich spiele es gelegendlich dann aber richtig...besonders der endlosmodus bereitet mir viel spass, kostet aber auch viel zeit wenn man mit system spielt...


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

Ich habe mich damals als es raus kam voll drauf gefreut aber es war von alle. Teilen das Spiel was am schnellsten wieder in der Kiste gelandet ist. Irgendwie finde ich das Zukunfts Szenario einfach nicht so dolle. Habe dann sogar wieder 1404 gespielt. Hoffe das nächste anno wenn es eines gibt spielt wieder in der Vergangenheit


----------



## mds51 (15. November 2013)

[x] Ich spiele es garnicht und hatte es auch noch nie gespielt 
Bleibe bei Anno 1404


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2014)

[x]_Ich hatte es gespielt spiele es aber nicht mehr

Hatte mir zum Release die CE gekauft und habs auch eine Zeit lang gespielt, spiele es aber halt inzwischen nicht mehr weil ich mich da mal wieder von Ubisoft verarscht gefühlt habe.
Gründe:

-Die Zierelemente Politik in Anno 2070(eine Handvoll kostenlos, Rest für den dreisten Preis von 3,99 für eine Handvoll Elemente als DLC, unverschämt)
-Arche, Archivements, Anpassungen statt wie in Anno 1404 jetzt nur noch eine Onlinefunktion, was grade bei der Arche zum kotzen ist. Hast einen Save mit Arche, sind die Server mal wieder am spinnen kannst den Save nicht weiterspielen weil plötzlich die ganze Wirtschaft zusammenbricht da die Boni der Arche nicht gehen.
-Uplaybindung
-Militärsystem war mmn. ein Rückschritt gegenüber dem von Anno 1404

MMn. ist Anno 1404 bis jetzt nach wie vor der Höhepunkt der Annoreihe(wenn man evt. von der bescheuerten Freischaltung der Zierelemente absieht).
Man wird dort einfach nicht so gegängelt und verarscht wie bei 2070.
Auch der Grund warum ich inzwischen wieder mehr 1404 spiele und 2070 garnicht mehr.

Sollte irgendwann ein weiterer Teil von Anno kommen, so werde ich auch erstmal abwarten und genau schauen wie der wird, mit 2070 hat Ubi bei mir etwas Vertrauen in die Serie verspielt...
Was eigentlich schade ist, da ich das Zukunftssetting eigentlich ganz ansprechend fand.

_


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. Februar 2014)

hab mir dieses WE bei gameladen die königseditions für 17 euro zugelegt.
brauchte mal was anderes zum spielen.
bin bis jetzt jedenfalls recht begeistert. kann aber noch nicht abschätzen wie es mit der Langzeit Motivation ausschaut.


----------



## shadie (18. Februar 2014)

Ich habe es gespielt als es raus kam und da noch einmal als das Tiefsee Addon raus kam.
Ich hatte es auch imemr sehr lange gespielt (ca. 3 Wochen).

habs gestern mal wieder ausgekramt und werde es heute noch mal installieren und reinschnuppern, und eventuell addons kaufen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (22. Februar 2014)

Ich fange es demnächst an.

Konnte gestern beim Ubisoft-Sale auf Steam (-75%) nicht widerstehen.
Edit: Habe die Complete-Edition genommen.

Bin, was Anno betrifft, noch gänzlich unbeleckt, mal sehen, wie es mir so zusagt.

MfG


----------



## Kebap23 (26. Februar 2014)

Bin auch dabei, Mission sowie erledigt, jetzt mal bisschen Vorherrschaft ausprobieren. Klappt gut. Als nächstes gibt's ein größeres endloses Spiel, zum endlich mal Forschung voranzutreiben


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2014)

Ich werd´s demnächst wieder zocken. Irgendwie ist es ein gutes Spiel das auch Spaß machen kann.


----------



## AmdNator (4. März 2014)

Aktuell Garnicht, bin aber wieder am Laden und werde es mir wieder mal zur gemüte führen! 

Gruß


----------



## uka (10. März 2014)

Hab am WE mal wieder ne kleine Runde gespielt .. Freitag abends angefangen und Samstag morgens von der Sonne unterbrochen worden .


----------



## Useful (16. März 2014)

Habs mir zeitnah nach dem Release gekauft und es mit Freunden gespielt, die hatte das auch 
Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht so im Multiplayer 
Muss es mal wieder rauskramen, das Spiel macht eigentlich eine Menge Spaß^^
Die Kampagne habe ich aber noch nicht gespielt xD eher das Endlosspiel


----------



## Kebap23 (30. März 2014)

Die Kampagne ist mehr ein großes Tutorial, die muss man nicht unbedingt nachholen.

Was mich wundert: Wie viele Geheimnisse (Tastenkombinationen, usw) man noch nachträglich lernen kann, obwohl man das Spiel schon Dutzende Stunden gezockt hat. Schaue zwischendurch auch Lets Plays, und lerne da super hilfreiche Tricks. Bspw: Taste "L" = Schiff komplett entladen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (6. April 2014)

Aktuell spiele ich es zwar nicht, aber habs hier rumliegen nur langzeit motivation fehlt.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

Ich brauche mehr Zeit, dann wirds auch wieder gespielt. Meine Metropol wartet auf mich!


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. April 2014)

(x) Ich hatte es gespielt spiele es aber nicht mehr

In der Vergangenheit hatte ich nichts anderes gespielt und mittlerweile spiele ich es nicht mehr.

War einer der ,die es seit Anfang an hatten, als es veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2014)

Versuch doch mal den ARRC Mod. Der ist ganz gut und bringt das Spiel in eine neue Dimension.
ANNO 2170 - A.R.R.C. :: MOD :: ANNO 2070 - DIE TIEFSEE


----------



## -Neo- (17. April 2014)

Ich habe es, spielte es und habe vor es demnächst zu entstauben  
Leider in den letzten Monaten keinen Rechner gehabt wo es drauf läuft


----------



## marvinj (25. April 2014)

So das Game jetzt wieder über 1,5 Monate nicht angefasst. Habe momentan echt keine Motivation dazu, außerdem ist Steam auch noch voll ohne Ende ...


----------



## 3-tium (26. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist es schon einige Monate her. Aber Lust hätte ich mal wieder.


----------



## schmodel (27. Juni 2015)

habs mir eben für 9.99 gekauft und lade es gerade runter.
ist aber das erste anno seit 1602 und will mal wieder da einsteigen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2015)

Dann viel Spaß.


----------



## Phir0n (28. Juni 2015)

hab mir im Summersale 1404 geholt. Macht auch mal wieder Spaß


----------



## xTerokx (30. Juni 2015)

[X] Ich hatte es gespielt spiele es aber nicht mehr

Bei dem Spiel fehlt mir irgendwie die Langzeitmotivation. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran das mir das Zukunfts Szenario nich so zu sagt.


----------

